# Federal Duck Stamp Money And GA Waterfowl Conservation...



## Kkniphfer1 (Jan 19, 2016)

A buddy and I were talking the other day and got on the subject of Georgia wetlands and waterfowl conservation. My mind has always wondered if all of the money spent on a federal stamp actually goes to preserving wetlands or waterfowl, (I'm not gonna get on that subject...) But lets say it does. I may be wrong but probably 95% if not more is spent elsewhere outside the state of Georgia. Therefore Georgia is not getting the attention to conserve and better our waterfowl hunting that we need! It will probably never happen but if the state would step in and put more attention to our wetlands, swamps, etc. we could really enhance our hunting. Start by tightening down on WMA regs like ending shooting hours at noon, only hunt  WMA's 1 or 2 days a week or whatever else.. Also the GA Waterfowl license is $5.50. If they would raise that to $25 or $35 and put that money straight to waterfowl conservation that would be a huge increase in our conservation. If they charge $35 for the state license and give everyone that purchases it a duck nesting box... That is an investment that would potentially make a big difference in duck numbers, even if it is just woodies. I know not everybody would use it, and some people would complain about the price increase but that would also weed out the "dynasty hunters"  If 10,000 were put up and half were used by ducks thats lots more new nests each year. I wish I could see more hunters who actually care about this but sadly theres not very many of those left in Georgia. Thats my rant for the day!


----------



## TylerR11 (Jan 19, 2016)

Sounds like a decent idea to me.


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm with ya 100%. I'll gladly pay a little more to get a nesting box and know that it will improve "Georgia's" duck hunting and not go else where to never be seen. OK my rants over too.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't need them to raise the price so I can get a duck box! I highly recommend that every hunter put out one box a year. Just think how many that would be if we did that alone. They can buy it or build it I really don't really care. Maybe we could donate some to our WMA to be put out. Better yet build a duck box with a new hunter and teach them to give back. I have two new duck hunter I've been hunting with and we'll be cleaning out the old boxes and putting up three new boxes the first week of February. Paying a little more would not hurt if the money went to waterfowl conservation but I don't believe it would. That my soap box it your turn.


----------



## strutlife (Jan 19, 2016)

The problem is most money IS NOT used or directed towards it's intended purpose. Kinda like let's rob Peter to pay Paul. I'm with DLH Woodstock. Allow hunter's to put out boxes on WMA's. I'm also with the OP to limit the hours and amounts of times these areas we have can be hunted. It is obvious in other areas where rest times for waterfowl helps.


----------



## Kkniphfer1 (Jan 19, 2016)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> I don't need them to raise the price so I can get a duck box! I highly recommend that every hunter put out one box a year. Just think how many that would be if we did that alone. They can buy it or build it I really don't really care. Maybe we could donate some to our WMA to be put out. Better yet build a duck box with a new hunter and teach them to give back. I have two new duck hunter I've been hunting with and we'll be cleaning out the old boxes and putting up three new boxes the first week of February. Paying a little more would not hurt if the money went to waterfowl conservation but I don't believe it would. That my soap box it your turn.



I'm not saying it has to be a duck box. I agree with what your saying about giving back and putting up boxes every year. That was just an example even though a box per hunter would be an excellent start! So would limiting shooting hours and days on public lands. Using money for its intended purpose for waterfowl is what it all boils down to. Since that's not likely to change we have to do our part


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 20, 2016)

Why give to the government so they can give it back?  Why not purchase your own box and put it up.  That is what I do.


----------



## Kkniphfer1 (Jan 20, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Why give to the government so they can give it back?  Why not purchase your own box and put it up.  That is what I do.



That's what I do too... And I know several other people that do the same. Like I said it don't have to be duck boxes at all. Just getting more money to waterfowl. The reason I say boxes is because a very high percentage of people who call themselves hunters probably has not even given a thought to giving back by putting up boxes, letting birds rest, planting food for ducks or anything. The only thing on a lot of their minds is kill, and with an attitude like that our hunting will never improve at all! Look how much its declined just in the last 10 years from tho boom of hunter numbers.


----------



## strutlife (Jan 20, 2016)

I also think that we as waterfowler's could organize a support group for each of the lakes and set aside a day to meet other waterfowler's and have a "set a box" day. Each hunter would be responsible to build/buy one box to put in.  That way we would have each other's help. What do you all think about this?


----------



## Kkniphfer1 (Jan 20, 2016)

strutlife said:


> I also think that we as waterfowler's could organize a support group for each of the lakes and set aside a day to meet other waterfowler's and have a "set a box" day. Each hunter would be responsible to build/buy one box to put in.  That way we would have each other's help. What do you all think about this?



I would gladly help with something like this


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 20, 2016)

strutlife said:


> I also think that we as waterfowler's could organize a support group for each of the lakes and set aside a day to meet other waterfowler's and have a "set a box" day. Each hunter would be responsible to build/buy one box to put in.  That way we would have each other's help. What do you all think about this?



GPC most likely would not have a problem with people putting up wood duck boxes but the Corp on the other hand is a diff monster when it comes to doing anything on Corp property.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 20, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> GPC most likely would not have a problem with people putting up wood duck boxes but the Corp on the other hand is a diff monster when it comes to doing anything on Corp property.


Do not even pile up brush to make blind. Do not cut a tree. The corps will get you.


----------



## Josh923 (Jan 20, 2016)

strutlife said:


> The problem is most money IS NOT used or directed towards it's intended purpose. Kinda like let's rob Peter to pay Paul. I'm with DLH Woodstock. Allow hunter's to put out boxes on WMA's. I'm also with the OP to limit the hours and amounts of times these areas we have can be hunted. It is obvious in other areas where rest times for waterfowl helps.



I'm with this idea nd another example is the taxation towards social security. Supposed to go towards retirement into a seperate fund.. gov uses it for whatever they want to that day.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jan 21, 2016)

Federal duck stamp money and your DU contributions for that matter, will most likely not contribute to anything locally. Maybe some conservation efforts to the Canadain Prairie that indirectly help numbers.  I will not give a dime to DU until I see the origanize and be more active within the state. If that happens I'll be the first to contribute money a time but until then I'm not sending my money to Arkansas, Louisana and California where they have plenty of ducks. 

Sorry got a little off topic there. I really don't care if they raise the state stamp, but I would say no just because the money is more than likely used elsewhere. I don't really hunt wmas but I would probably be against limiting hunting days because I hunt a lot during the week. I'm all for a noon cut off though, unless your hunting divers which I doubt you are on a wma, nothing is happening after noon. Let them rest.


----------



## Kkniphfer1 (Jan 21, 2016)

I would be against them raising the state price too if no more money would be put towards its intended purpose. But if I knew 100% they were using it for our waterfowl then I would have no problem whatsoever with it and would gladly pay the difference.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 21, 2016)

"By law, proceeds from the sale of Federal Duck Stamps are deposited into the  Migratory Bird Conservation Fund, which was established at the same time the Federal Duck Stamp was created, specifically to provide the Department of the Interior with monies to acquire migratory bird habitat."

http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/pdf/get-involved/MBCC_2014.pdf

The state license proceeds go into a dedicated fund, here's the state law outlining how it can be spent:

_O.C.G.A. § 27-1-6  (2015)

§ 27-1-6.  Powers and duties of department generally 


   The department shall have the following powers and duties:
.
.
.
.
   (10) To develop an official waterfowl stamp for the State of Georgia and to issue such stamp to any interested person and to contract with any person granting such person the right to reproduce and market the official waterfowl stamp in stamp, print, poster, or such other form as the department shall determine and to contract with any person for the purpose of promoting, supporting, or otherwise assisting any waterfowl program of the department, including, but not limited to, public education; research; acquisition of wetlands; and management, development, and protection of waterfowl programs; provided, however, that not more than 15 percent of the funds retained by the department, if any, shall be used for law enforcement activities. The department is authorized to establish a special fund to be known as the "Waterfowl Stamp Fund." This fund shall consist of all moneys paid to the department as royalties, all moneys derived from the sale of any official waterfowl stamp, and all moneys contributed to the fund for the purposes provided in this paragraph and all interest thereon. All balances in the fund shall be deposited in an interest-bearing account identifying the fund and shall be carried forward each year so that no part thereof may be deposited in the general treasury. The department shall administer the fund and may expend moneys held in the fund in furtherance of the purposes provided in this paragraph. Moneys paid into this fund shall be deemed supplemental to and shall in no way supplant funding that would otherwise be appropriate for these purposes. As used in this paragraph, the term "waterfowl" means any species of ducks, swans, or geese._


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 21, 2016)

So I guess with Ga being such a huge flyway state the "plant it and they will come" mentality will really work? 

Uhhh if DU didn't conserve lands where the ducks are hatched and raised, then there would be no ducks here in this state. Don't blame DU. Blame the DNR. more money is given to improve whitetail habitat than any other game. Because it brings in more money. Ga will never be an Arkansas, or Louisiana, or Mississippi when it comes to ducks.  My cousin planted a duck pond and even drains and flodds it every yr, he still don't have the ducks there like on public land. I mean is the duck gonna say, hey I saw this beautiful spot in the middle of nowhere and decided to stop by for a while?   Doubt it.  
Face it Ga will never compete with other states on duck populations, never have and never will.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 21, 2016)

C.Killmaster said:


> "By law, proceeds from the sale of Federal Duck Stamps are deposited into the  Migratory Bird Conservation Fund, which was established at the same time the Federal Duck Stamp was created, specifically to provide the Department of the Interior with monies to acquire migratory bird habitat."
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/pdf/get-involved/MBCC_2014.pdf
> 
> ...



But...but... you can't trust the government. ask Killer he'll gladly enlighten you on how crooked it is.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah I get Georgia is in the Atlantic flyway and it's not Mississippi  but there are still ducks in the state. Breeding ground conservation is important but so is local projects creating habit. Serious question because I don't know, is DU actively working on any projects within the state or have in the past few years?  I know they have abandoned Grand Bay in Lowndes county  since the 90s and if anyone knows the story about that I'd love to hear it.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jan 21, 2016)

I would like to hear from someone who knows how the funds are allocated from the state waterfowl tax also.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 21, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> Yeah I get Georgia is in the Atlantic flyway and it's not Mississippi  but there are still ducks in the state. Breeding ground conservation is important but so is local projects creating habit. Serious question because I don't know, is DU actively working on any projects within the state or have in the past few years?  I know they have abandoned Grand Bay in Lowndes county  since the 90s and if anyone knows the story about that I'd love to hear it.



http://www.ducks.org/georgia/georgia-projects


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 21, 2016)

I was told by DU that a bunch of their projects are joint efforts with the DNR and that DNR stopped funding the projects so DU stopped too.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 21, 2016)

Not just DU's fault that there are no duck projects here. By not supporting them isn't really proving anything here in Ga.


----------



## across the river (Jan 21, 2016)

C.Killmaster said:


> http://www.ducks.org/georgia/georgia-projects



And not one of those projects is properly maintained.  Half are in such bad conditions that they no longer can even hold ducks.  When DNR doesn't have the money to give wardens enough gas to make it through the month, they dang sure aren't going to give them the money to properly manage waterfowl habitat.  The issue DU has is money spent on public projects is pretty much wasted, so there is no real return.  DU isn't going to maintain it, and the state has showed they won't maintain them.  Why would they even waste the money when it would be better spent on a conservation easement or land acquisition in a true breeding  or waterfowl area.  Even if a project was somewhat maintained, it would get so much pressure it wouldn't hold many birds.  Just look at what you currently have for the quota hunts.   Their best use of money in Georgia is using money to build projects for private landowners that will actually maintain the projects and have enough vested interest in them that they manage them to hold ducks.   However, that is a slippery slope because people complain when money goes to private land owners (they assume are rich) to build projects they can't hunt.  That has been a big point of complaint for a lot of people in SC and NC. People get mad and that can in turn hurt fundraising.  For these reasons most money just goes out of state, because they really can't win in Georgia, regardless of which way they go with the money.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 22, 2016)

Very good post above. Folks so quick to blame DU for no projects in Ga, but they need to blame DNR too.  DU support helps ducks, maybe not here in Ga but if there is no breeding grounds, then eventually there will be no ducks.


----------

